# Pop Up Redirect Reporting Thread - read post #2



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Now I'm getting those annoying damn Fakebook pop-ups. Just come clean with us, how long is it going to be before we're forced to join the SurveillanceBook legions to access SOTW?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Heya all,

If you get the pop-up again please grab as much of this info as you can as it is needed to report and block them.

*Requested info:*
Description of the issue, including frequency
Date and time (including timezone) when it occurred
Platform, OS, and browser
Geographical location of user (city, state, country)
IP address of user
Advertiser URL (if you click on the ad, where does it go?)
Information on the ad call (when you inspect the ad, who is it coming from)? - a screenshot of the elements code should suffice

Jeff M


----------

